# Enigma Rising Tides: Problem nach install. fehlermeldung siehe bild win7



## jogi08x3 (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hallo erst ma alle..weiß nich ob ich hier richtig bin!..sorry wenn nich..hab alle 3 dvd`s die erste ließ sich prima auf win7 installieren..bei der gold edition weiß ich nach der install nicht wie ich mit diesem fehler weiterkomme..das läßt sich einfach nicht spielen..kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Danke im vorraus jogi ach ja auf dem unteren bild das ist der fehler von der green edition..hab das angeklickt ..neustart und der selbe mist wieder ..hilfe...ach ja system hat alle updates.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2014)

Hast du mal das Setup von der CD als Administrator gestartet, oder das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus für zB Win XP versucht zu starten (das geht nur, wenn wenigstens die Installation klappt) ? Für letzteres den Ordner mit dem Spiel lassen, dann Rechtsklick auf die Spiel-Ex-Datei, Eigenschaften und mal bei Kompatibilität schauen


----------



## jogi08x3 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo erst mal..hab ich noch nicht probiert als admin..werde ich gleich mal auf ssd platte probieren..berichte dann wieder.ach ja..install geht ja


----------



## jogi08x3 (16. Januar 2014)

Hab die einstellungen jetzt alle durch ..hat sich leider nix geändert  habs auf der ssd und der hdd probiert nix
kann das noch an dem kopierschutz liegen? und wenn..wie kann mann das umgehen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2014)

und Kompatibilitätsmodus geht auch nicht?


----------



## jogi08x3 (16. Januar 2014)

gar nix..hab mir die install noch mal durch gelesen laut handbuch sollte er mich fragen in welchen land ich bin und das sollte mann beim installieren anklicken..das kommt aber gar nicht..das einzige was kommt ist die frage ob ich mikrofon installieren will..dann ist das setup zu ende..hab die dvd original gekauft..

hab im  Kompatibilitätsmodus  XP mit sp3/ohne sp /mit win 98../ mit vista egal was ich einstelle..jedes mal wenn ich das spiel starte  kommt  dieses bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hab die anweisung auf dem bild befolgt ..neu gestartet und dann kommt immer wieder das bild mit den gleichen befehlen

bestätigen und neustart machen wegen dem kopierschutz treiber..daran liegt es wohl..wo bekomme ich den her..weißt du was ? 
hab mir gerade noch ein kopierschutz treiber installiert für win7 hat sich aber noch nix geändert..wo bekommt mann ein kopierschutztreiber für das spiel ?
oder liegt es an meiner 64 bit version von win7?


----------

